# [Jumelage Keynote Remote-MacBook via airport]



## arthur83 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

je viens d'acheter l'application Keynote Remote afin de faciliter mes présentations orales dans mon école.

Cependant, les présentations ayant bien sûr lieux dans l'école, il m'est impossible de connecter mon iphone au reseau wifi de l'école afin de le jumeler avec mn macbook. J'ai lu l'article expliquant comment créer un jumelage via airport. J'ai essayé dans mon école cet après midi, malheureusement sans succès. 

J'ai donc quelques questions:

-Une connexion internet est elle indispensable pour jumeler iphone/macbook?
-Pensez vous qu'il soit possible de créer son propre reseau via airport en utilisant un réseau wifi d'une école, avec toutes les restrictions que ces réseaux peuvent avoir?
-Est il possible de créer son reseau via airport en utilisant une clé 3g+?

Merci infiniment

Arthur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Tu fais un reseau depuis ton mac (menu Airport, Créer un réseau) et on en parle plus.


----------



## arthur83 (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci, mais si j'ouvre ce topic c'est qu'à chaque fois, après avoir créer le reseau, keynote ne reconnait pas mon iphone dans préférence=> télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Tu utilises un Firewall (Application Firewall, ipfw, autre&#8230 ?


----------



## arthur83 (12 Janvier 2010)

Dsl mon novisme en informatique mais qu'entends tu par firewall? 

Les pare feu sur mon ordi étaient désactivés!


----------

